# Camp Chef Expedition 2X Stove



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Selling one of my Camp Chef stoves with accessories is anyone is interested.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35723182&cat=188


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Text sent.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Text answered.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Sold.


----------

